# Sandgropers, Case, 2008, Yada Yada



## Guest Lurker (22/9/08)

Probably dont even need to post this, since I notice guys are brewing their case beer already, but....

The 2008 Sandgroper Christmas Case is organised by me. It is not an AHB sponsored event and it is not organised by consensus. I make the rules. I organise it each year because I want the opportunity to taste what other brewers in WA are making. It is not a competition. The idea is that you brew the best beer you can with your current skills and equipment and share them with your fellow brewers. Your fellow brewers make an effort to give you some feedback. I have bottles behind my shed if people need them. As a bonus, some are still full of comp beer.

The rules are:

1) Let n be the number of participants. Let B be the number of longnecks of beer you contribute.
2) Maximum value of n is currently 25. I reserve the right to change this.
3) B=n. No you dont get a bottle of yours back. We have an extra bottle for stuffups, and it saves me registering a false name to get an extra crate for myself.
4) If we dont get many signups we might make it B=2n.
5) A longneck can be plastic or glass, it contains between 500 and 800 ml of beer, 750 ml is best but anywhere in the range is OK. We are tasting each others beer, not arguing over whether a glass crown seal is better than a PET screw top.
6) All beers must be labelled. (It looks better in the swap photos!).
7) We make beer, not long discussion threads. We dont care what you are going to make, or what snack you might bring.
8) Think hard before entering. Once you commit, there is NO BACKING OUT. One year, one participant ended up buying commercial beer to meet his case obligations. We didnt argue, and we didnt let him off! He got a good deal, gave away German commercial beer, received hand crafted beers in return.
9) If bottle conditioning, remember, these beers are in OTHER PEOPLES HOUSES. We would rather drink undercarbonated beer than clean your beer off our ceiling, or remove your glass from our pets.
10) The case swap will happen a couple of weeks before Christmas, at my place in Bayswater. You either get the beers there before, or arrive on the day. We do the swap and you go away with a case of finely crafted beers for Christmas drinking. 
11) Post your participation in this thread. No proxy entries, post under your nick or miss out.

Looking forward to it already! 

PS This is not the right room for an argument.


----------



## Guest Lurker (22/9/08)

1 Guest Lurker


----------



## Doogiechap (22/9/08)

1 Guest Lurker
2 Doogiechap


----------



## kook (22/9/08)

1 Guest Lurker
2 Doogiechap
3 kukulkan


----------



## mika (22/9/08)

1 Guest Lurker
2 Doogiechap
3 kukulkan
4 Mika


----------



## mika (22/9/08)

Request for clarification on Rule 5, in the 2007 case of Kai vs. Sandgropers Christmas Case. Is 500mL really acceptable ?


----------



## clay (22/9/08)

1 Guest Lurker
2 Doogiechap
3 kukulkan
4 Mika
5 clay


----------



## Goat (22/9/08)

1 Guest Lurker
2 Doogiechap
3 kukulkan
4 Mika
5 clay 
6 Goat


----------



## Asher (22/9/08)

1 Guest Lurker
2 Doogiechap
3 kukulkan
4 Mika
5 clay
6 Goat
7 Asher


----------



## randyrob (22/9/08)

1 Guest Lurker
2 Doogiechap
3 kukulkan
4 Mika
5 clay
6 Goat
7 Asher
8 Randyrob

what no polls, and u call this a case swap thread


----------



## recharge (22/9/08)

1 Guest Lurker
2 Doogiechap
3 kukulkan
4 Mika
5 clay
6 Goat
7 Asher
8 Randyrob
9 Recharge

Is it that time already


----------



## Asher (22/9/08)

Captain? Can we put a cap on the number of Galaxy Pale Ales cased up h34r:


----------



## kook (22/9/08)

mika said:


> Request for clarification on Rule 5, in the 2007 case of Kai vs. Sandgropers Christmas Case. Is 500mL really acceptable ?





Asher said:


> Captain? Can we put a cap on the number of Galaxy Pale Ales cased up h34r:



Jibber Jabber! h34r: 

(of course I'm only making it worse - potentially even encouraging it)


----------



## Guest Lurker (22/9/08)

The (my) rules are the rules. 500 ml is a longneck, but real longnecks are better. Have you had a cream ale before? Kais was my first and I tried it because Kai was able to use his 500 ml bottles, thats the whole point. Galaxy tastes like shit, it must do because my APA with galaxy didnt score well at the comp, excessive use of Galaxy may get you banned from future cases. As will excessive chitter chatter! No blow up animals to be seen in this thread.


----------



## ausdb (22/9/08)

1 Guest Lurker
2 Doogiechap
3 kukulkan
4 Mika
5 clay
6 Goat
7 Asher
8 Randyrob
9 Recharge
10 Ausdb, I'm sure the mileto street strain will have done its best destroying something that was tasty by then


----------



## sinkas (22/9/08)

1 Guest Lurker
2 Doogiechap
3 kukulkan
4 Mika
5 clay
6 Goat
7 Asher
8 Randyrob
9 Recharge
10 Ausdb, I'm sure the mileto street strain will have done its best destroying something that was tasty by then 
11 Sinkas


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (22/9/08)

1 Guest Lurker
2 Doogiechap
3 kukulkan
4 Mika
5 clay
6 Goat
7 Asher
8 Randyrob
9 Recharge
10 Ausdb, I'm sure the mileto street strain will have done its best destroying something that was tasty by then
11 Sinkas 
12 Vlad The Pale Aler


----------



## barfridge (22/9/08)

1 Guest Lurker
2 Doogiechap
3 kukulkan
4 Mika
5 clay
6 Goat
7 Asher
8 Randyrob
9 Recharge
10 Ausdb, I'm sure the mileto street strain will have done its best destroying something that was tasty by then
11 Sinkas 
12 Vlad The Pale Aler
13 barfridge

I haven't brewed since last years Christmas case, which wasn't ready in time and was terrible.

I fly back from holidays on October 23rd, so mine will be extra fresh


----------



## brendanos (23/9/08)

1 Guest Lurker
2 Doogiechap
3 kukulkan
4 Mika
5 clay
6 Goat
7 Asher
8 Randyrob
9 Recharge
10 Ausdb
11 Sinkas
12 Vlad The Pale Aler
13 barfridge
14 brendanos


----------



## ausdb (23/9/08)

barfridge said:


> 13 barfridge
> 
> I haven't brewed since last years Christmas case, which wasn't ready in time and was terrible.
> 
> I fly back from holidays on October 23rd, so mine will be extra fresh


Umm Cap'n can we please please have a poll on what commercial beer Barfridge shouts us to this year


----------



## roger mellie (23/9/08)

1 Guest Lurker
2 Doogiechap
3 kukulkan
4 Mika
5 clay
6 Goat
7 Asher
8 Randyrob
9 Recharge
10 Ausdb
11 Sinkas
12 Vlad The Pale Aler
13 barfridge
14 brendanos
15 Roger Mellie


----------



## RobB (23/9/08)

1 Guest Lurker
2 Doogiechap
3 kukulkan
4 Mika
5 clay
6 Goat
7 Asher
8 Randyrob
9 Recharge
10 Ausdb
11 Sinkas
12 Vlad The Pale Aler
13 barfridge
14 brendanos
15 Roger Mellie
16 Malty Cultural

Oh dear God, what have I done?


----------



## ausdb (24/9/08)

Malty Cultural said:


> 16 Malty Cultural
> Oh dear God, what have I done?


Nothing drastic, just brew the best beer you can that reflects where you are at in that great adventure called brewing and share it with some other like minded souls pretty simple really.
However on the subject of not coming up with the goods I hear that Google streetview is a very effective tool for tracking down non contributing participants and GL does have some rather large dogs h34r:


----------



## mesa (24/9/08)

1 Guest Lurker
2 Doogiechap
3 kukulkan
4 Mika
5 clay
6 Goat
7 Asher
8 Randyrob
9 Recharge
10 Ausdb
11 Sinkas
12 Vlad The Pale Aler
13 barfridge
14 brendanos
15 Roger Mellie
16 Malty Cultural
17 Mesa

Woohoo! First case swap!


----------



## Tony M (27/9/08)

1 Guest Lurker
2 Doogiechap
3 kukulkan
4 Mika
5 clay
6 Goat
7 Asher
8 Randyrob
9 Recharge
10 Ausdb
11 Sinkas
12 Vlad The Pale Aler
13 barfridge
14 brendanos
15 Roger Mellie
16 Malty Cultural
17 Mesa
18 Tony M


----------



## deebee (29/9/08)

1 Guest Lurker
2 Doogiechap
3 kukulkan
4 Mika
5 clay
6 Goat
7 Asher
8 Randyrob
9 Recharge
10 Ausdb
11 Sinkas
12 Vlad The Pale Aler
13 barfridge
14 brendanos
15 Roger Mellie
16 Malty Cultural
17 Mesa
18 Tony M 
19 deebee's latest kayenkay


----------



## bonj (16/10/08)

Guest Lurker said:


> The (my) rules are the rules. 500 ml is a longneck, but real longnecks are better. Have you had a cream ale before? Kais was my first and I tried it because Kai was able to use his 500 ml bottles, thats the whole point. Galaxy tastes like shit, it must do because my APA with galaxy didnt score well at the comp, excessive use of Galaxy may get you banned from future cases. As will excessive chitter chatter! No blow up animals to be seen in this thread.



Banned from a case swap for using a particular hop? That is madness! Madness!

The revolution is coming my friend.

WA brewers revolt! Make beer that YOU like. Form your own swap with rules you ALL agree on. Down with the fascist autocratic dictatorship!

inflatable sheep, chitter chatter, goats and actual friendship


----------



## bonj (16/10/08)

I was just hoping that my message reads in the light hearted manner it was intended. While there is an element of truth in my message, it was intended in jest, so please read it that way.

Help, Help! I'm being repressed!


----------



## InCider (16/10/08)

*Bonj! Quit wit da jibber jabba*







Disclaimer:
The jovial views expressed here by InCider are not those of the Queensland Brewerhood and no harm or hurt feelings are intented to the West Coast Swap Attendees.


----------



## Guest Lurker (16/10/08)

Thats it. Bonj is banned from all WA case swaps.


----------



## NickB (16/10/08)

Bonj, You're also banned from the QLD swaps for subliminal advertising


----------



## bonj (16/10/08)

aww


----------



## deebee (20/10/08)

Bonj said:


> WA brewers revolt! Make beer that YOU like. Form your own swap with rules you ALL agree on. Down with the fascist autocratic dictatorship!




Democracy is an institution greater than the scum of its parts. The ideal government is a benign dictatorship situated deep in that Utopia where power does not corrupt. Sounds impossible outside Cuba? Well, so far Captain Sensible has been quite benign, has organised everything, thrown on some food, locked up the hounds and generally allowed us to not have to think for ourselves. Revolutions need a bit of unrest and, right now, it's just too damn comfortable.


DB


----------



## Guest Lurker (20/10/08)

Cheers Dave. Just for that, you can enter a wheat if you like.

PS Anyone recognise anyone in this photo?

(Deleted)


----------



## Guest Lurker (20/10/08)

PS Case 
I see you online. Was it you that bought him the shot that did this?


----------



## Goat (20/10/08)

you're gonin to get in twouble !

(and you could have at least held his hair)


----------



## randyrob (21/10/08)

if only he had a bucket


----------



## sinkas (21/10/08)

I dunno, I spent some 300 on shots, tips and bottles that night, 
I did not intend people to get bladdered, and I am sorry if in the midst of the 2 bucks parties I mis calculated the standard drinks purchased for either party. 
We really should have gone to the Loft

And with regard to DeeBees assertion, in a similar vein to the bucks do's, I was guilty of trying to rebel the fellowship of the xmas case last year and ended to getting into a one way fight with alot of american craftbrew.


----------



## kook (21/10/08)

Poppycock!


----------



## Doogiechap (23/10/08)

If anyone was chasing Champagne bottles for this swap (or just in general) there is a big function at work tonight that will free up heaps of them. Let me know and I'll set some aside for you to collect. A few years ago I scored a couple of hundred crown seal stubbies so I would expect there would be at least 4 dozen champers bottles but maybe more.
I've got a Saison infected with Brett that will be going into some of them in 4 or 5 months time 
Cheers
Doug


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (23/10/08)

I'll have some that please Doug.


----------



## paulwin (23/10/08)

I could also be interested in some of those bottles
cheers paul


----------



## Doogiechap (23/10/08)

No probs chaps, I'll grab all that I can 
Cheers
Doug


----------



## mikeb (1/11/08)

1 Guest Lurker
2 Doogiechap
3 kukulkan
4 Mika
5 clay
6 Goat
7 Asher
8 Randyrob
9 Recharge
10 Ausdb
11 Sinkas
12 Vlad The Pale Aler
13 barfridge
14 brendanos
15 Roger Mellie
16 Malty Cultural
17 Mesa
18 Tony M
19 deebee's latest kayenkay
20 Mikeb


----------



## recharge (1/11/08)

So will we have a cap for the value of n?
I'll start getting worried if we approach 27


----------



## kook (1/11/08)

recharge said:


> So will we have a cap for the value of n?
> I'll start getting worried if we approach 27



Read the first post. And limit the jibber jabber lest the iron hammer (or dogs) of GL be cast upon you. h34r:


----------



## recharge (2/11/08)

[Read the first post. And limit the jibber jabber lest the iron hammer (or dogs) of GL be cast upon you.] 

N=25 but subject to change. 

But thanks for your reply

Rich


----------



## Asher (3/11/08)

GL - Has a date been set for the swap yet?


----------



## Tony M (3/11/08)

Yes, better set a date to jog those who rush around knocking up a quick wheat three days before the swap because they didnt realise christmas was almost past. (not mentioning names but I hope you feel guilty as all getout)


----------



## ausdb (3/11/08)

I am guessing that the previous chit chat and references to photographs somehow relate to a recent function held that I was the star atttraction of??

Also I am proud to announce that my Christmas case entry has been brewed and is currently lagering itself nicely in my brewfridge so for all of those who were expecting another 1 week wonder ordianry bitter or blonde ale I am sorry to disappoint you as it aint going to happen.


----------



## Goat (3/11/08)

ausdb said:


> I am guessing that the previous chit chat and references to photographs somehow relate to a recent function held that I was the star atttraction of??
> 
> *Also I am proud to announce that my Christmas case entry has been brewed and is currently lagering itself nicely in my brewfridge* so for all of those who were expecting another 1 week wonder ordianry bitter or blonde ale I am sorry to disappoint you as it aint going to happen.




...marriage has changed you ! What happened the old AusDB that we know and love ?


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (3/11/08)

Goat said:


> ...marriage has changed you ! What happened the old AusDB that we know and love ?




..you have'nt tasted it yet.


----------



## Guest Lurker (4/11/08)

I will leave the case open for any late signups, but maximum N will be 25 so bear that in mind for bottling.

Case swap will happen at 4pm on Saturday 20 December at my place in Bayswater.

I will send a pm to everyone closer to the date, but the way it works is EVERYONE has their beer at my house by 4.00 pm Saturday. You can turn up an hour before, or you can drop the beer off a week before. But those who want to get away to another engagement know that they can leave by 4:30, and they will have beers from ALL participants.

For those who havent been before, the idea is the swap happens while we are sober, then we do some serious sampling. You bring beers to try and the odd beer snack. I organise a more substantial meal of some sort for later in the evening. Partners are welcome, kids are fine but be aware that I sometimes have 30 l of boiling oil, or an open fire on the go, although I havent decided what I will do this year.


----------



## sinkas (4/11/08)

please boil oil, i missed it last year


----------



## bonj (4/11/08)

And fry a turkey in it? that would be cool to watch.


----------



## mika (4/11/08)

Fryed the turkey last year...gotta go BIGGER this year


----------



## ausdb (4/11/08)

Deep fried car keys are also fun!


----------



## recharge (4/11/08)

mika said:


> Fryed the turkey last year...gotta go BIGGER this year


Mmmm whats bigger than a cornetto


----------



## Katherine (4/11/08)

ice cubes are the best fried...


----------



## barfridge (5/11/08)

I have some news that will shock: I've broken my drought and have a brew merrily bubbling away.

Less shocking is that it's dark, strong(ish) and Belgian


----------



## kook (5/11/08)

barfridge said:


> I have some news that will shock: I've broken my drought and have a brew merrily bubbling away.
> 
> Less shocking is that it's dark, strong(ish) and Belgian



Well done!


----------



## Simon W (9/11/08)

Guest Lurker said:


> I will leave the case open for any late signups



Cheers


----------



## Guest Lurker (9/11/08)

Come on then Simon, stick yer name on the list, your contributions have always been good in the past. The case will probably close somewhere near the end of Nov so people know how many to bottle. Unless I decide differently.


----------



## Simon W (10/11/08)

Hmmm.... I wanna, but 99.99% sure it would be a commercial contribution.... and I'll probably not be there for the divy-up (new job, working Sat's) which kinda takes all the fun out of it, tho I would have some tasty brews for chrissy.


----------



## brendanos (11/11/08)

Deep fry what you will, i'll bring along some kind of mock animal to add to the pot.

I'm going to swap a lager!


----------



## brendanos (11/11/08)

brendanos said:


> I'm going to swap a lager!



Hahaha and I don't even lager, sucked in guys! ~D:


----------



## sinkas (11/11/08)

drinking at 10am brendanos?


----------



## Kai (11/11/08)

Drinking at 6 AM here!


----------



## mika (11/11/08)

But you would


----------



## brendanos (11/11/08)

sinkas said:


> drinking at 10am brendanos?



For tax purposes I'll refer to it as sampling, thankyou.


----------



## deebee (14/11/08)

Anyone looking for bottles?

This in yesterday's Quokka: 

Beer bottles 60 king browns, 60 stubbies. FREE! Phone Grant 0415 764 354.

(I too have broken the drought and have a (lager) yeast building up to pitch this weekend. Do you actually have to lager lagers? Shit you learn some good stuff on these forums...)


----------



## Simon W (14/11/08)

Checked my roster and it's looking good for the 20th, soooo.... I'm in.
Now gotta get to Roy's before next weekend, then, what to brew?
I like deebee's idea of a lager, will a Doppelbock be ready in four weeks? 

1 Guest Lurker
2 Doogiechap
3 kukulkan
4 Mika
5 clay
6 Goat
7 Asher
8 Randyrob
9 Recharge
10 Ausdb
11 Sinkas
12 Vlad The Pale Aler
13 barfridge
14 brendanos
15 Roger Mellie
16 Malty Cultural
17 Mesa
18 Tony M
19 deebee's latest kayenkay
20 Mikeb 
21 Simo


----------



## Asher (14/11/08)

[jibber-jabber]

I bumped into Chillamagilla yesterday in town and told him to get his case sorted too...

[/jibber-jabber]


----------



## brendanos (14/11/08)

deebee said:


> Anyone looking for bottles?
> 
> This in yesterday's Quokka:
> 
> ...



Well that depends. Are your olfactory glands excited by the candy bar at the movies? Do you secretly savour your own flatus after an eggy feast? If yes, I'd say forget the lagering. In fact ferment high gravity at ale temperatures for 5 days, then water down, throw in some tetra for bitterness, and bottle (preferably in clear glass).


----------



## deebee (14/11/08)

brendanos said:


> Do you secretly savour your own flatus after an eggy feast?




Absolutely not. I have never made a secret of it.


----------



## clay (16/11/08)

Bottled my humble offering this morning and ended up with 25 tallies exactly. So if numbers do increase someone will miss out (not that you'll be missing out on much)

clay


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (16/11/08)

Oops, looks like I've logged onto the Qld. case thread by mistake.


----------



## deebee (17/11/08)

*sigh* 

Sometimes I think it would be nice to be allowed to talk just a little about our christmas case. Not that I am a malcontent or grumbler. I fully support the current regime and think it serves our interests best and that Chairman Sensible is a wonderful man who truly cares about us and that the jibber jabberers are just looking for attention and want to spoil it for the rest of us and... hang on there's a knock at the door, I'd better go see who it could be at this hour...


----------



## Guest Lurker (17/11/08)

Yes, its me at the door, and you are banned from all future case swaps. You and your blow up goat. Perhaps you would be happier attending the Queensland function.


----------



## ant (22/11/08)

Sorry for the unnecessary jibber-jabber, but I'll be getting sinkas to bring along some goodies from the US for the case swap. All sourced this week from fresh shipments brewed in October or November (unless otherwise noted), and recommended drinking in the following order:
Dogfish Head 60 Min IPA
Dogfish Head 90 Min IPA
SN Bigfoot (last years release, it needs a year or two's age on it)
Dogfish Head 120 Min IPA (released Jan 08, this beer cellars for 10+ years... at 21%...)
Stone Ruination

or maybe Ruination before the 120 Minute, but you'll need to cleanse your palate to get the aggressive hoppiness out.

Merry Chrissy boys from H-town. That is all... sorry GL...


----------



## Guest Lurker (23/11/08)

Rule 27B. Anyone who wants to contribute spectacular US beers to case swap day, is automatically exempted from Rule 27A - "No jibber jabber". Horay for Ant!! Holy crap, my tongue is tingling already! Maybe I will take my APA off tap, as 40 g of Galaxy dry hopping it isnt going to taste like much at all against these.


----------



## WitWonder (23/11/08)

1 Guest Lurker
2 Doogiechap
3 kukulkan
4 Mika
5 clay
6 Goat
7 Asher
8 Randyrob
9 Recharge
10 Ausdb
11 Sinkas
12 Vlad The Pale Aler
13 barfridge
14 brendanos
15 Roger Mellie
16 Malty Cultural
17 Mesa
18 Tony M
19 deebee's latest kayenkay
20 Mikeb 
21 Simo
22 Witwonder


----------



## Simon W (23/11/08)

Wowzers!! Onya ant!

Hey GL, you needing peeps to bring bottles of oil?
Rounds of Camembert?
Bags of squid legs/pieces?
Whats heppenin?
I'm drooling already.

Edit: If yes on the oil... whats yer preference?


----------



## barfridge (23/11/08)

I hear peanut oil is the go for mass frying, otherwise canola isn't too nasty.

I'm quite happy to chip in for expenses


PS. Ant for president!


----------



## deebee (24/11/08)

I'll also put my hand up to bring some oil and something to fry - maybe some whitebait?


----------



## randyrob (24/11/08)

some extra virgin's would be nice


----------



## bonj (24/11/08)

Something tells me with Popeye around, Olive Oil is no extra virgin.


----------



## Goat (24/11/08)

deebee said:


> I'll also put my hand up to bring some oil and something to fry - maybe some whitebait?



Would this be an opportunity for a Ikan Bilis recipe demo ?


----------



## deebee (25/11/08)

Goat said:


> Would this be an opportunity for a Ikan Bilis recipe demo ?



No.

(Should we start another thread in which we are actually allowed to post?)


----------



## deebee (25/11/08)

Bonj said:


> Something tells me with Popeye around, Olive Oil is no extra virgin.



Are you talking about that part of popeye that never rusts?


----------



## brendanos (25/11/08)

Hey Ant you so fine, you so fine you blow my mind, hey Ant!


----------



## bonj (25/11/08)

The peasants are revolting!


----------



## mika (25/11/08)

Not as revolting as the ones involved in the QLD Case Swap of '08


----------



## bonj (25/11/08)




----------



## Guest Lurker (25/11/08)

A certain amount of suitably refined discussion would be appropriate as the swap day approaches, and would not be frowned upon, but at the first sign of a blow up goat the rules will be enforced. I have a cunning plan, and I think the oil is sorted. This plan doesnt involve those 44 gal drums you see out the back of fish and chip shops, so we should all survive. I will post closer to the time if we need extra deep frying material.

Ant is donating the beer, the travel costs and the duty. He is moving back in July next year, and will be looking for beer to keep him going until his rig makes it across, so keep some bottles of your finest to repay the favour then.


----------



## brendanos (27/11/08)

As a gesture of goodwill, homebrewing hospitality, and to soften the landing, I invite Ant to visit my quaint old cornerstore upon his return and I will buy him any size or shaped ware that takes his fancy.

I decided to lager the lager after all.


----------



## WitWonder (6/12/08)

GL are you going to send out those PM's ? I now have to go away for work that week so can't attend  I will drop my case off early like a good boy though!


----------



## RobB (6/12/08)

With only two weeks remaining, is it safe to say that n=22?


----------



## Simon W (7/12/08)

_*is it safe to say that n=22? *_

methinkso


----------



## Guest Lurker (7/12/08)

The 2008 WA Christmas case is closed.

Took 5 pages to organise, compared to:
NSW 18 pages
SA 17 pages
Vic 23 pages
Qld 65 pages

An admirable demonstration of restraint and dedication to the pure concept of brewing.

N = 22.

Get 22 labelled bottles of beer to me on or before swap day.

I will PM my details tonight, let me know if you dont get them.


----------



## mika (7/12/08)

5 pages and that's only because a QLD'r interjected and a SandGropian stepped out of line

Ooops...just made it 6


----------



## InCider (8/12/08)

Guest Lurker said:


> The 2008 WA Christmas case is closed.
> 
> Took 5 pages to organise, compared to:
> NSW 18 pages
> ...



The SE QLD thread never closes, it just slows right down. And it only too us about 5 pages to organise our swap, but maybe even less as we did not have to use a logarithm to work out the swap :lol: 

And we spent the rest of the time slandering each other and bringing sheep into disrepute. :blink:


----------



## deebee (8/12/08)

mika said:


> a SandGropian stepped out of line



deebee wants to express his love, dedication and heartfelt thanks to Chairman Sensible and his staff who kindly offered him a home visit and camp vacation, alerting him to the error of his counter-revolutionary ways. The camp carers here in Siberia will get deebee's beer to Chairman Sensible's headquarters just to show that everything is okay.

Please be advised that this jibber jabber has been authorised by The Chairman.


----------



## Guest Lurker (11/12/08)

Picked up the oil today, will get the turkey next week, so all looks good for the swap. Everyone should have received a PM with my address, let me know if you didnt get it.


----------



## kook (12/12/08)

Guest Lurker said:


> Picked up the oil today, will get the turkey next week, so all looks good for the swap. Everyone should have received a PM with my address, let me know if you didnt get it.



USAfoods are out of twinkies


----------



## sinkas (12/12/08)

searching the net for twinks again kook?


----------



## kook (12/12/08)

sinkas said:


> searching the net for twinks again kook?



:lol: 

I want to find some interesting items for us to deep fry, but I'm not having much luck! Pop tarts, oreos and mars bars are just a bit too common.

Spam is looking like a good contender at the moment...


----------



## markarena (12/12/08)

Guest Lurker said:


> The 2008 WA Christmas case is closed.


Roll on 2009. I'll have something I want to give to others by then!


----------



## mika (12/12/08)

markarena said:


> Roll on 2009. I'll have something I want to give to others by then!



If you said that in a QLD case swap thread the next 6 pages would be suggestive comments on it...... but as this isn't the QLD case swap thread I'll refrain.


----------



## Guest Lurker (12/12/08)

mika said:


> but as this isn't the QLD case swap thread I'll refrain.


Correct


----------



## Guest Lurker (12/12/08)

Witwonder dropped his case off last night. Dont want to hassle him, as he did the right thing, getting the beer here before he rushed off to Canada for work. But....he didnt label them! A gentle reminder, that case swap day is confusing enough, without having a bunch of bottles that all look the same! All bottles to be labelled please! The ones with WW scrawled on the cap in blue texta by me, are a lager from Witwonder. He is also now in the running for the worst label prize.


----------



## Simon W (12/12/08)

> He is also now in the running for the worst label prize.



Excellent, now I have a benchmark.


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (13/12/08)

Deep fried pickled eggs?


----------



## mika (13/12/08)

:mellow: :icon_vomit:


----------



## Doogiechap (13/12/08)

Just having a sniff at transport plans 

Was anyone heading to the swap via the Kwinana Freeway ? I could happily offset some fuel costs in return for a minor detour via the Murdoch Park'n'Ride 

Would be happy to split fare costs for a taxi home fun with any Freo based participants.


little bit exited now  ......

Doug


----------



## markarena (14/12/08)

mika said:


> If you said that in a QLD case swap thread the next 6 pages would be suggestive comments on it...... but as this isn't the QLD case swap thread I'll refrain.


BA DOOM CHING!


----------



## Batz (14/12/08)

Guest Lurker said:


> at the first sign of a blow up goat the rules will be enforced.




What do you guys do for fun?

Still a blow up goat? That would be a bit weird.

Batz


----------



## mika (14/12/08)

Goat, sheep, cow...pretty much any lactating animal is on the banned list...unless we're deepfrying it.


----------



## roger mellie (14/12/08)

Doogiechap said:


> Just having a sniff at transport plans
> 
> Was anyone heading to the swap via the Kwinana Freeway ? I could happily offset some fuel costs in return for a minor detour via the Murdoch Park'n'Ride
> 
> ...



Doug

I should be able to pick you up from Murdoch Park and Ride.

Cant promise a ride home as will likely have to bail early - again.

Will give you a call next Friday - think I still have your number.


RM


----------



## kook (14/12/08)

mika said:


> *Goat*, sheep, cow...pretty much any lactating animal is on the banned list...unless we're deepfrying it.



Lincoln - is that the first time anyone has ever called you a lactating animal?


----------



## barfridge (16/12/08)

I just feel sory for the poor person who found out his lactatorial status, I hope they didn't cop any in the eye.

PS. I'll be trying for worst label


----------



## deebee (16/12/08)

barfridge said:


> PS. I'll be trying for worst label



Forget it. The trophy is mine.


----------



## Goat (16/12/08)

lactating Ok, but 'animal' ? - that's harsh.

I knew I shouldn't have taken those photos...


----------



## deebee (16/12/08)

I'm no expert but I think some tempura batter would protect his delicate flavours from the intense heat of the deep fry.


----------



## RobB (19/12/08)

I was flicking through my wife's copy of the latest 'Spice' magazine, and by sheer coincidence it has an article on how to deep fry a turkey. The first sentence is cause for concern:

".......it can only be achieved by a sober, careful person."

Where the hell are we going to find one of those with 24 hours notice?

I'll bring a copy of the article tomorrow.


----------



## Guest Lurker (19/12/08)

I believe Captain Sensible may be available on the earlier part of the day, and he has some experience of such matters.


----------



## deebee (19/12/08)

I suppose I had better bottle it then?


----------



## barfridge (19/12/08)

I didn't have time to buy crayons for the labels


----------



## kook (20/12/08)

barfridge said:


> I didn't have time to buy crayons for the labels



I can bring along some chalk?

Mark each bottle with a coloured chalk slash like the lambic brewers? It's traditional! 

Bound to peev Capt Sensible off too and put you in the winning for worst label!


----------



## brendanos (20/12/08)

Bottlin' time over here too - I doubt it'll be carbonated by Christmas guys. Having said that though, I've skipped the somewhat redundant "priming" step, hence avoiding the carbonation issue completely.......... but I might put a slash on them with chalk for good measure. Perhaps it'll be carbonated by next Christmas?

I sure hope I can find a soy turkey by tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Simon W (20/12/08)

I hope you guys are using different coloured chalk to the one I used.....


----------



## sinkas (20/12/08)

toefurkey


----------



## roger mellie (20/12/08)

Hell

Saturday already

Suppose I should bottle mine now then.

RM


----------



## kook (20/12/08)

Rain, rain, go away.....


----------



## Tony M (20/12/08)

More jibber jabber----
I just pulled some Italian sausages out of the smoker. Am I permitted to bring them along even if they aren't deep fried? If you're doubtful,I can assure you that there is heaps of fat in them.


----------



## roger mellie (20/12/08)

Tony M said:


> More jibber jabber----
> I just pulled some Italian sausages out of the smoker. Am I permitted to bring them along even if they aren't deep fried? If you're doubtful,I can assure you that there is heaps of fat in them.



Mine wasnt Jibber Jabber Tony

It was advert panic.

RM


----------



## Simon W (20/12/08)

Just knocked off work, might be a little late but not too much.
See ya's there.


----------



## kook (20/12/08)

Tony M said:


> More jibber jabber----
> I just pulled some Italian sausages out of the smoker. Am I permitted to bring them along even if they aren't deep fried? If you're doubtful,I can assure you that there is heaps of fat in them.



Sounds good to me.

I wish I was having as much luck with my chook meat. I couldn't get the fire started in the wind, and now the smoker isn't getting up to temp due to the gusts. I may have to finish them off in the oven.


----------



## mika (20/12/08)

12 hours of brewing
50L of beer
7 Weeks of fermentation
88 Attenuated gravity points
....

Hope you guys like the commercial beer I bought :angry:


----------



## Guest Lurker (21/12/08)

Another WA caseswap bites the dust.

Nice to see nearly everyone stick around after the swap this year, made for a good fun night.

Nice to see that again a caseswapper would gladly buy commercial beer in order to receive handcrafted beers in return.

Thanks to all who brought food, especially fryable food, and helped out.

Sorry I forgot to get the hand pump going, but that means you didnt get a sneaky advance taste of my case beer.

Lost and Found

Found one charcoal coloured kind of felty womans jacket
Found one soft pack beer carrier
Found two odd looking ovoid objects swimming in a jar of murky fluid
Found one jar of smoked nuts, the nuts are delicious, so you will only be getting the jar back
Found, one infra red thermometer, will return to AusDB when I have finished pointing it at things and giggling


----------



## Guest Lurker (21/12/08)

The swap beers, including some with a free gift. Some excellent efforts on labels this year.


----------



## Guest Lurker (21/12/08)

The swapping system was demonstrated with stern warnings on the methodology to be adopted.


----------



## Guest Lurker (21/12/08)

..and yet still, people got confused, and had to return extra bottles to the pool.


----------



## Guest Lurker (21/12/08)

The deep fried vegetarian options, including tofu pressed into the shape of a pheasant, with a little wing and a drumstick.


----------



## Guest Lurker (21/12/08)

Socialising after the swap, including Captain Sensible in his shiny oil proof action hero outfit.


----------



## Guest Lurker (21/12/08)

Highlight of the night, the turkey as fried by Corporal Sensible, under direction from the Captain. Corporal did his impersonation of a manual PID, and it took some calibration to understand the overshoot when going for max flame to bring the temperature back. 5.5 kg turkey, cooked in 45 mins, crispy on the outside, moist, tender and completely cooked on the inside.


----------



## Guest Lurker (21/12/08)

Of course a turkey on its own isnt going to feed 30 people, so the bbq was going as well.


----------



## Guest Lurker (21/12/08)

And deep frying was ongoing including battered oreo cookies, battered mars bars, pork sausage, little fishies, spring rolls, crumbed camembert etc


----------



## bonj (21/12/08)

Good to see some crazy frying action happening! 
Also good to see the WA swap has developed its own identity.... deep frying anything that isn't nailed down. Hmm.... beats inflatable sheep... jury's still out on the pig on the spit though


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (21/12/08)

Excellent performance by the Captain and crew, it just keeps getting better each year.

Does anyone know the outcome of the taste off between the murky ovoid object fluid and the JS Golden?


----------



## recharge (21/12/08)

Thanks Simon for hosting a great case swap.
And thanks from my brother in law Ray to everybody for great night and tasty beers and food.

Look forward to starting the beers on Xmas day.

Regards
Recharge


----------



## Guest Lurker (21/12/08)

Also a huge thanks to Ant. Someone else had control of the camera, so I didnt get photos of the fresh, unobtainable here, US beers, but it was a spectacular tasting flight.


----------



## mika (22/12/08)

My photo contributions for this years swap.
And my apologies to everyone I didn't say goodbye to before rushing to catch my taxi.
And my heartfelt thanks to GL and Mrs GL for running a wonderful swap, no dodgy drunk renditions of Khe San and no blow up sheep or roasted pigs, but we wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## mika (22/12/08)

To keep the vegetarians happy


----------



## mika (22/12/08)

Is it really ?






Yep, it is.






Only a bit of drizzle really


----------



## mika (22/12/08)

The man of the hour


----------



## mika (22/12/08)

The NASA FTW !






Yumm !


----------



## barfridge (22/12/08)

Fantastic day as per usual Capt'n (and don't forget Mrs Sensible). Great company, amazingly gourmet food (not everything was deep fried), and of course the beers were up to their usual high standard.

I seem to have left a glass tray behind, it's blue and divided into 4 sections. When would be a good time to come and collect it? Before Mrs Fridge realises it's missing would be a bonus


----------



## Guest Lurker (22/12/08)

barfridge said:


> I seem to have left a glass tray behind, it's blue and divided into 4 sections. When would be a good time to come and collect it? Before Mrs Fridge realises it's missing would be a bonus



On further investigation I have your blue tray, also
A cheese knife
A squarish white platter
A rectangularish white platter
Mikas case
Deebees case
Witwonders case

I am around outside work hours and here over Christmas, give me a call to collect.


----------



## ant (22/12/08)

Looks like a great session folks... although I'm a bit concerned how malnourished the turkey appears (you call that a turkey? Looks more like a chicken! Hell, we cooked up a 22 pounder between 6 of us for Thanksgiving...). Glad the US beers made it in fair shape (next US delivery will be the last, so put your orders in...), and looking forward to partaking in next years swap.

I think you could step it up with the fryer GL, and start breading stuff before frying it. That way you can do chicken fried bacon and the like. h34r:


----------



## ausdb (22/12/08)

Guest Lurker said:


> Lost and Found
> Found one charcoal coloured kind of felty womans jacket
> Found, one infra red thermometer, will return to AusDB when I have finished pointing it at things and giggling


The felty womans jacket is probably MrsAusdb's esp if it was found in the study, unfortunately it has already been missed h34r: 
You can keep playing with the IR thermo, just make sure it is cleaned and sanitised and I don't need to know what it has pointed at 



Guest Lurker said:


> Highlight of the night, the turkey as fried by Corporal Sensible, under direction from the Captain. Corporal did his impersonation of a manual PID, and it took some calibration to understand the overshoot when going for max flame to bring the temperature back. 5.5 kg turkey, cooked in 45 mins, crispy on the outside, moist, tender and completely cooked on the inside.


The Corporal promises to try harder next year and will work on a self tuning algorithm for his internal PID controller but only if he gets a shiny oil proof action hero outfit to wear like the Captains.



Vlad the Pale Aler said:


> Excellent performance by the Captain and crew, it just keeps getting better each year.
> Does anyone know the outcome of the taste off between the murky ovoid object fluid and the JS Golden?


The murky ovoid object fluid we believe would fare better under Category 17: Sour Ales



Guest Lurker said:


> On further investigation I have your blue tray, also
> A rectangularish white platter


Probably another one of our lost and founds



ant said:


> Looks like a great session folks... although I'm a bit concerned how malnourished the turkey appears (you call that a turkey? Looks more like a chicken! Hell, we cooked up a 22 pounder between 6 of us for Thanksgiving...). Glad the US beers made it in fair shape (next US delivery will be the last, so put your orders in...), and looking forward to partaking in next years swap.
> 
> I think you could step it up with the fryer GL, and start breading stuff before frying it. That way you can do chicken fried bacon and the like. h34r:


Hey Ant trying to find a turkey much bigger over here is like trying to find the needle in the proverbial haystack, 

We did find the best way to deep fry a Mars bar was with a light dipping in pancake batter then a coating of breadcrumbs, maybe the Captain can assign you an honorary rank next year as Fryery Sergeant to oversee this area of experimentation (and maybe a shiny oil proof action hero outfit too if your lucky).


----------



## RobB (22/12/08)

Thanks Simon for a fantastic evening.

I don't think I left anything behind, except perhaps for the enamel from my teeth which was stripped off by the Bigfoot.

Cheers Ant for those staggering examples of brewing excess!


----------



## randyrob (22/12/08)

Simon & Fleur

Sarah & I had a hoot, thanks for your great food, tap beers & hospitality. 

If someone had to bodge filling their crate up i'm glad it was me (we have devised a fool proof method for collection of bottles next year h34r

Ant

Thanks for supplying us with American nectar  

Everyone else 

Thanks for the nibblies, beers on the day & of course Case Swap Beers, See you next year!

Rob.


----------



## recharge (22/12/08)

Yes and thankyou Ant the beers were great. I'm sure we'll all hook you up with beers when you return.

Rich


----------



## Simon W (23/12/08)

Cheers to...
Mr & Mrs GL
Mr ausdb
Mr Ant
Mr Sinkas

For....
Hosting
Food
Beers
Kegs


----------



## Tony M (23/12/08)

Enid and Tony thank you Simon, for a most enjoyable evening though Fleur probably did most of the hard work. So, thank you Fleur for all the hard work.


----------



## kook (24/12/08)

Also wanted to extend my thanks to Simon and Fleur for hosting a great day.

Turkey was awesome, company great and some pretty damn tasty beers too.


----------



## Doogiechap (24/12/08)

Many thanks also to Simon, Fleur, Ant, and the other legends who helped prepare the much appreciated fare. I think the highlight for me was Kook siding up to our group at the time with a slightly manic gleam in his eye holding a bottle of his 100% brett fermented ale. Sensational !!! A whole new experience. 
It was a great day with GL's usual drill/dream on swap procedures that are always foiled by someone :lol: . Many thanks also to Roger Mellie and Simon W for the lifts ! 
Cheers all !
Doug
PS As per Cases suggestion a small donation will be forwarded to AHB in thanks for Ant's awesome contribution THANKS ANT :super:


----------



## Guest Lurker (24/12/08)

Moving this post from the tasting thread to keep it clean.

Neither of these were my caseswap beer, but they were the most requested on swap day.

Non alcoholic bitter lemon

Put 15 l of tap water in a fermenter with the lid off in the sun for half a day to get rid of the chlorine.
Juice about 30 lemons and measure the volume
Put the juice in a pot
Add an equivalent volume of white sugar to the pot
Add the zest of 5 to 10 lemons to the pot
Add a few litres of dechlorinated water to the pot
Boil the sugar and juice and water and zest to taste, 5 mins works for me, brings out a lot of the zest flavour and bitterness, much longer and you get a marmelade type taste.
Dilute with the rest of the water in stages, tasting, and adjusting to taste.
Carbonate at about 200 kPa.

Simons Dark English Mild

08-Nov-2008 darker english mild

A ProMash Brewing Session Report
--------------------------------

Brewing Date: Saturday November 08, 2008
Head Brewer: Simon Barrett (GL)
Asst Brewer: Dallas
Recipe: darker english mild

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 45.00 Wort Size (L): 45.00
Total Grain (Kg): 8.19
Anticipated OG: 1.039 Plato: 9.66
Anticipated EBC: 44.0
Anticipated IBU: 21.5
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70 %
Wort Boil Time: 80 Minutes

Actual OG: 1.038 Plato: 9.59
Actual FG: 1.012 Plato: 3.07

Alc by Weight: 2.70 by Volume: 3.45 From Measured Gravities.
ADF: 68.0 RDF 56.6 Apparent & Real Degree of Fermentation.

Actual Mash System Efficiency: 86 %
Anticipated Points From Mash: 38.64
Actual Points From Mash: 47.28


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
1.1 0.09 kg. Black Patent Malt Great Britain 1.027 1034
82.4 6.75 kg. TF Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt UK 1.037 6
4.6 0.38 kg. Crystal 55L Great Britian 1.034 108
3.7 0.30 kg. TF Brown Malt UK 1.033 200
4.6 0.38 kg. JWM Chocolate Malt Australia 1.032 750
3.7 0.30 kg. Weyermann Caramunich I Germany 1.036 100

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
15.00 g. Hallertau Northern Brewer Pellet 7.60 8.3 60 min.
18.00 g. Target Pellet 9.00 11.8 60 min.
20.00 g. Styrian Goldings Pellet 5.40 1.3 5 min.


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
0.00 Unit(s)Campden tablet Other 0 Min.(mash) 
0.00 Unit(s)Whirlfloc Fining 45 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

WYeast west yorkshire timothy taylor 


--------------------

You can't drink all day...Unless you start in the morning. -- Gary Larson


----------



## Asher (29/12/08)

Thanks ALL for a great day.
Just about to tuck into my first of the beers today

GL - I believe I am the owner of a rectangular white plate(name on bottom) & cheese knife.

Asher


----------

